# Overseas Admission



## Hope11 (Mar 30, 2020)

Has anyone (overseas) gotten admission in a Pakistan Public Government Medical College Punjab on the open merit.
Anyone who has given A-levels abroad..
Is it really difficult to give MDCAT for A-level students?
I will have to shift to Pakistan because my dad lost his job. If I give SAT ii in Pakistan, will that be accepted?

Please also tell me the process.. what was your experience? Any tips? What documents are required?


----------



## Comicaldervish (Dec 24, 2019)

Im not an a levels student but i have given the sat. I will give the physics one in pakistan and ill be applying as an overseas student. Yes you can give sat in pakistan and be eligible for overseas seats


----------



## Comicaldervish (Dec 24, 2019)

I will also be giving the nums test and mcat. But i have to say, start studying for it now. I got the fsc books from pakistan and will start studying in a week.


----------



## Hope11 (Mar 30, 2020)

Thanks a lot for your reply. I think I should also prepare for MDCAT as well. 
I would really appreciate if you keep updating about how your preparation is going and how you are studying.
I downloaded the fsc books online and will start studying now.

One thing I am confused about is the English part of MDCAT. How do yo study for it?
I have studied English all my life but didn't know 'august' means respected. 

Another thing is that they keep changing aggregate formula. I'm confused about that as well.


----------



## Comicaldervish (Dec 24, 2019)

No problem. I will surely try to update on everything. People say the english part is just basic english stuff. Maybe look at some past papers or ask someone who gave the test before? My plan is to study the mains first then ill go to english in the end.


----------



## Comicaldervish (Dec 24, 2019)

Yea the aggregate is different for some universities and might change but just do your best in the exams and inshallah you'll get there.


----------



## Comicaldervish (Dec 24, 2019)

Also, what universities are you applying to?


----------



## Hope11 (Mar 30, 2020)

I want to apply to Government Medical Universities (can't afford private). I would prefer in Lahore but I feel like the merit is too high. I was planning on applying to FJMU but the merit increased a lot this year. This is what I'm scared of.

By the way, I really appreciate you replying. I don't know anyone who has given mdcat so I can't ask about it.

- - - Updated - - -

You mentioned above that you have given SAT Subject Tests. How did they go? How was your experience and any tips?


----------



## Comicaldervish (Dec 24, 2019)

The SATs are easier than a levels by far. I gave the chem and bio tests and got 770 and 740 respectively alhamdulillah. What i did was i read the barrons book and then revised the concepts. Then i did as many practice tests as i can. I think i did about 15 in each subject but i think it was a little excessive. For practice tests use cracksat(although some tests on there are not anything like the original) and download books from pdf drive.


----------



## Hope11 (Mar 30, 2020)

Thank you! I downloaded the books.
MaShaAllah! I think you can get into government medical universities with your SAT scores. 
Are you preparing for MDCAT just be on the safe side?


----------



## Comicaldervish (Dec 24, 2019)

Well i dont have the domicile for punjab so i cant apply locally there. However i will be giving the nums test which accepts anyone from pakistan. Ill give the mcat too but i can only apply to private unis in sindh. I'd say go for the nums test too. Cmh lahore is one of the best colleges in punjab and army medical is even better but its the life there. There are uniforms and a strict campus. But it opens up ur options.


----------



## Comicaldervish (Dec 24, 2019)

Keep in mind you can only apply to private unis of punjab with mdcat. The gov. unis dont accept you if you didnt do grade 11 & 12 there.


----------



## Hope11 (Mar 30, 2020)

I didn't know that I could only apply to private...
My father has domicile of Punjab. Would that help?
What about the overseas seats?
I can't afford private at all


----------



## Comicaldervish (Dec 24, 2019)

Yes, thats why us overseas students have limited options. You have to make a domicile for punjab when you go there. Yes you can apply to overseas seats in any uni. If private unis are not an option for you, dont give mdcat and go for nums. Plus there are programs like PTAP that you should look into.


----------



## Hope11 (Mar 30, 2020)

I think PTAP is for dual nationals.
I have a Pakistani Passport..


----------



## Comicaldervish (Dec 24, 2019)

Yes ptap is for dual nationals. I thought you were a dual national. Arent you applying as an overseas student tho?


----------



## Hope11 (Mar 30, 2020)

What I think is the Overseas Seats are for people who, despite studying and staying abroad have a Pakistani passport; eg: people in the Gulf Countries.
PTAP is for dual nationals who need assistance.

This is what I understood. Please guide me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Comicaldervish (Dec 24, 2019)

Yes its like that. But im not sure if ptap is for dual nationals only or overseas too. Ptap reduces your fees too. So you pay almost as much as the locals


----------



## Hope11 (Mar 30, 2020)

I thought that for the seats reserved for overseas Pakistanis we pay the same amount as locals


----------



## Comicaldervish (Dec 24, 2019)

Nope unfortunately. Government colleges overseas seats are about 6000-12000 usd
Private are 18000 usd


----------



## Hope11 (Mar 30, 2020)

Oh I didn't know that. That would mean I'll have to cancel my plan for medicine....
I'll research more about this

- - - Updated - - -

https://www.paked.net/articles/detail/MBBS_and_BDS_Reserved_Seats_in_Punjab_for_Overseas_Pakistanis

Found this...


----------



## Comicaldervish (Dec 24, 2019)

Oh no dont do that. If you have a passion for medicine then you shouldn't leave it. Try government seats local seats or going to another country is another cheaper option.


----------



## Hope11 (Mar 30, 2020)

https://www.paked.net/articles/detai...eas_Pakistanis

Check out this link


----------



## Comicaldervish (Dec 24, 2019)

I did look at that link, this is just the number of seats not the fees so i dont understand what you mean


----------



## Hope11 (Mar 30, 2020)

"(4) The fee structure for these 76 reserved seats shall be the same as that for Open Merit Seats for local students."

Scroll down on the website.
Then it states the eligibility criteria for Overseas Pakistanis.


----------



## Comicaldervish (Dec 24, 2019)

You really cant rely on a piece of info from 2015/16. Colleges dont have only 4 overseas seats per college. What i understand from this is that before the foriegn and overseas/dual national seats were seperate. In 2015, they might have combined them together. So they probably mean that the foriegn and overseas seats will have the same fees now. If you look at any university's website, the fees for overseas students will range from 6k-18k usd. For locals max is around 6k usd but that is the max. Amc is around 1000 usd for locals. But 12000 usd for overseas


----------



## Hope11 (Mar 30, 2020)

That means I'll have to try for local seats


----------



## Comicaldervish (Dec 24, 2019)

Yup so id say ditch the SAT and start studying for mdcat and nums and inshallah you'll get there.


----------



## Comicaldervish (Dec 24, 2019)

Even my main priority is the nums and mcat because the overseas seats are expensive not gonna lie.


----------



## Hope11 (Mar 30, 2020)

Thank you


----------



## Comicaldervish (Dec 24, 2019)

No worries


----------



## Anna Cristophe (Nov 12, 2018)

Assalamualaikum, I am quite certain that if you/your father/your mother have a domicile of Punjab, you can apply there on the overseas seats in GOVERNMENT colleges, which have same fees AS LOCAL fees, and you'll be considered for those seats as long as you've done your A level outside Pakistan. So judging from your details, yes you can apply to those seats on SAT II basis and have the same fee as open merit seats. I have friends who got admission on those seats so I know. (However PRIVATE medical colleges overseas/foreign seats demand a huge amount which you have to pay in dollars, but you're not applying to the private ones anyway, right?). You can also apply to the overseas seats on MDCAT basis (and obv on open merit too), but A level students usually score really well on SAT II and have to work harder for MDCAT to achieve a competitive score. @Comicaldervish is right about overseas seats having a fee in dollars but THAT is for SINDH only, not Punjab. I don't know why but Sindh medical colleges consider an overseas student foreign if they have done their A levels from outside, but that's not the case in Punjab. Hope I got my point clear!

- - - Updated - - -

And I'm telling you all this based on updated information, my friends got on those seats just last year, and I also have friends from Karachi who say the same thing as @Comicaldervish is saying, so I know the rules are different in both the provinces, you guys are confusing each other lol, I hope my information helps both of you! Happy to help  and about SAT II yes try clearing all your concepts from Barron's, and especially for Biology DO learn the Kingdoms etc. chapters the're important, and see the percentage of questions from each chapter for each subject and focus on them according to that and the concepts you already have... (for all three subjects) Then do as many official tests available and solve all book tests, also just skim through Princeton's if your friends have, borrow from them and solve its tests. do chapter end questions and allot a time limit to each, and try solving all those questions even before the time limit, this is how you practice under the time limit, so you get more time for the more challenging questions. Also revise your mcqs time and on, the ones you got wrong and the ones you weren't sure about.

- - - Updated - - -

Also for Biology the DNA and genes and those inheritance chapters and mutations, pedigree diagrams etc. all are REALLY important. and for official tests for all subjects YES search pdfdrive.com it will have another book, I thinkk it's name is The Official SAT Subject tests or something, it has one test for all subjects. Other than that you can get a separate official tests book for each subject, it only has two tests ( -_- ) (All these books are from collegeboard itself, you can see on their website when you're registering for the test) I know so I just borrowed from my friends, because they're one time tests. You can also maybe halve the cost with another friend and have turns studying them, the books are just overpriced -_-


----------



## Comicaldervish (Dec 24, 2019)

Thank you @AnnaCristophe for clearing everything. Really sucks being from sindh doesn't it 🙃. Sorry for confusing you @Hope11.


----------



## Anna Cristophe (Nov 12, 2018)

@Comicaldervish Anytime!  No you shouldn't say that.. because really the system in each province sucks for some reason -_- In KP, the overseas seats are ONLY 3 for the whole province can you believe it! LIKE THEY SHOULD BE ATLEAST 5! I don't understand why no one is being fair to us, we always have to raise our voice for our rights.. this is totally unfair, being an overseas student may be a privilege but we're still not given the rights we deserve, not everyone can pay off the huge expenses of a foreign student, and then in private there's no such thing as foreign AND overseas, the overseas are simple considered on foreign seats, while foreigners CAN mostly afford the fees, the overseas students are left in the middle of nowhere -_-


----------



## Comicaldervish (Dec 24, 2019)

Hmm right. So i was wondering, since you said for gov colleges the overseas and local fees are the same, is it possible for me to apply in overseas seats? Or will i need a punjab domicile? If i can then can you name some of the best gov med colleges in punjab. I know aimc is one but what are its fees?


----------



## Anna Cristophe (Nov 12, 2018)

Nope, you NEED to have the punjab domicile for that, it's clearly stated in a document by the uhs. I don't know about the fees but if the one given on eduvision is right then that must be it. Yes AIMC is one of the best, then there's also SIMS, and KEMU is also liked by a majority as a first preference but if you ask me, I prefer AIMC over KEMU. RMU is also well known (that's Rawalpindi). But I think DOW in Karachi is better ranked? I'm not sure, but better focus on what's possible for you and not get side tracked from your original goal. May Allah help you with it, Ameen. Just keep a positive outlook about helping humanity and all, He will help you with your goals IA.


----------



## Hope11 (Mar 30, 2020)

Oh my God! You are an angel. Thank you so much for clearing things up.


----------



## Anna Cristophe (Nov 12, 2018)

My pleasure  I think it's everyone's duty to give the right information to people if they know about it. Please keep me in your prayers


----------



## Hope11 (Mar 30, 2020)

@AnnaCristophe I will InShaAllah

- - - Updated - - -

@Comicaldervish Considering everything now I feel like I should focus more on SAT. I've heard that it is easier for A-level students to score in Sat2 as compared to the MDCAT.


----------



## Comicaldervish (Dec 24, 2019)

Sat is a lot easier than a levels. But i would say take all the opportunities u have. The more tests you take the more opportunities u have.
Btw what grade are you in?


----------



## Hope11 (Mar 30, 2020)

I am in 13th. I was going to give my A2 exams but they got cancelled. I don't know what I am going to do. I may have to give my exams in October. Not sure though. 
Plus June SAT is also cancelled.


----------



## Comicaldervish (Dec 24, 2019)

Yea i had to give my physics sat in june. May Allah keep us all safe. Ameen.


----------



## Hope11 (Mar 30, 2020)

Ameen


----------



## Malam (Apr 16, 2020)

Hello, do any of you know the documents required to get a highschool diploma converted by the IBCC?


----------



## Comicaldervish (Dec 24, 2019)

4 things: 
1) Diploma
2) Transcript of the last 4 years
3) Proof of schools registration with whomever your school is associated with (advancED, etc.)
4) Detailed marksheet for each year


----------



## Hope11 (Mar 30, 2020)

This is unrelated but I really want to ask.. My dad absolutely does not want me to go into medicine. He says the condition of doctors is horrible in Pakistan and it would be too hard for me. 
I fell in love with medicine when I went to a medical uni on a school trip and it has been my dream since so long. 
He wants me to do BSc. Microbiology and then MSc. and PHD. He says it has a better scope.
I have started doubting myself. I don't know how to convince him.


----------



## Comicaldervish (Dec 24, 2019)

I know im not eligible enough to answer since i didnt start med school yet but heres my two cents. Do it. Do what your heart says. Medicine wont ever lose its value. I agree the situation of doctors in Pakistan is not the best, but thats with almost every profession in Pakistan. I know because i asked a lot of doctors. Some say its good, some say its bad. One doctor told me the reason (he taught many batches). He says 90% of thee students are there because they were forced to (better marriage etc.) and 10% were the ones who actually wanted to. So you can understand. Those 10% weren't even toppers or geniuses. They just played it smart. Also you can try your best to go abroad as thats what one of the doctors told me. I would also suggest you ask some med students, graduates and specialized doctors. And never underestimate yourself. You can do anything as long as you're enthusiastic about it 😉.


----------



## Hope11 (Mar 30, 2020)

Thank you so much. I just needed to hear something positive from someone. May God make our path to medicine easier for us.


----------



## Comicaldervish (Dec 24, 2019)

Ameen


----------



## Bill006 (Apr 23, 2019)

Does anyone have any idea about DIMC admissions. When will it open and the process.


----------



## Comicaldervish (Dec 24, 2019)

Hey Anne so you said gov colleges in punjab fees are the same for local and overseas students. I looked into KEMU and AIMC but their fees for locals and overseas are different. Also would i need a punjab domicile and have to have done inter in punjab to apply there on local seats?


----------



## Anna Cristophe (Nov 12, 2018)

I don't know where you read that the fees is different, because in the uhs faq of 2018 it's clearly written. see this: 

Q.10 Who can appear in the Admission Test of the Punjab?Ans: The candidate having domicile of any district of Punjab and Islamabad (ICT) canappear in the Admission Test of the Punjab.Students of Gilgit-Baltistan will also appear in the Admission Test of the Punjab foradmission against seats reserved for them in government medical/dental collegesof the Punjab.Foreign nationals/Overseas Pakistanis/Dual Nationality holders of Pakistani origincan also appear in the Admission Test of the Punjab for admission against seatsreserved for them in government medical/dental colleges. However, they areexempted from Admission Test provided they have passed SAT II (SAT Subject)in Chemistry, Biology and Physics/Mathematics with a minimum of 550/800 marksin each or have secured at-least 24 (498 in new scoring system) score in MCAT ®International.

...(d) The fee structure for these 76 reserved seats shall be the same as that forOpen Merit Seats for local students. The detail is available in the Prospectusof the current session.

Infact, here's the link: 
http://uhs.edu.pk/mcat/faq2018.pdf
Yes you would NEED to have a domicile of the province, if you want to take Admission test of that province, so same case is for Punjab too. (except I think candidates from AJK and Gilgit-Baltistan). Others who want to take admission on local seats in other provinces, should take their province's admission test, just like they would for their local seats, and then apply to the other province's reciprocal seats for your own province.


----------



## Comicaldervish (Dec 24, 2019)

I dont remember where i saw it but i think it was dr najeebs website. It said it was 18k for overseas. If you do know the fees then please let me know. For both AIMC and KEMU


----------



## Anna Cristophe (Nov 12, 2018)

That is in private medical colleges ($18000). I don't know the fees I am sorry, but maybe eduvision will give you some information, however I am not sure the fees written there is right or not.


----------



## MedRook (Oct 15, 2014)

Just wanted to share a recent piece that talks about studying medicine abroad (specifically in Europe).

https://medrookie.com/reasons-to-study-medicine-abroad-in-europe/


----------



## Comicaldervish (Dec 24, 2019)

Eduvision doesnt give the mbbs fees for kemu and i dont think its trustable. But anyways thanks for ur help. Which uni are you going to btw?


----------



## Anna Cristophe (Nov 12, 2018)

medtasticdays said:


> Heyy
> I can totally understand your struggle.
> Was there once too.
> 
> ...


But this all is true for Sindh. The situation is not the same for Punjab. You do get on open merit seats if you give MDCAT, does not matter whether you did A levels or fsc or in pakistan or abroad.. and on overseas, you're eligible for it if you give alevels outside Pakistan, in GOVERNMENT medical colleges the fees is the SAME AS OPEN MERIT SEATS. And if you're applying to the overseas seats in PRIVATE medical colleges like Shalamar, FMH, Akhtar Saeed etc. then it's $18000, even the private medical colleges with NUMS entry test like CMH and Shifa have $18000 per annum, for Army Medical College(since it's semi-government type) it is $12000 per annum for overseas seats. I hope I am clear about this.

- - - Updated - - -



Comicaldervish said:


> Eduvision doesnt give the mbbs fees for kemu and i dont think its trustable. But anyways thanks for ur help. Which uni are you going to btw?


Okay... No problem! and I'll be joining uni this year IA so I have no idea as yet.


----------



## Comicaldervish (Dec 24, 2019)

Anna you are correct. I confirmed this with a student from kemu. Btw the merit is extremely high for kemu. Im thinking about leaving mcat and retaking my bio sat (740) and aim for an 800. Physics is easy to score 800 on because of the curve. Also ill update on the fees soon when the person replies.

Also, why didnt the top 2 people get their fsc marks deducted? They're on overseas seats..


----------



## Comicaldervish (Dec 24, 2019)

Ok so the fees are 120000 rupees.


----------



## Hope11 (Mar 30, 2020)

Hi.
My A2 exams were cancelled and I'll have to give them in October. Problem is that I will be in Pakistan in October so I will have to give it privately. Two questions are bothering me..

1. Will I still be considered an overseas Pakistani if I gave my AS in UAE and A2 in Pakistan?
2. Do they accept privately appearing students?


----------



## Comicaldervish (Dec 24, 2019)

For no. 2 yes they do accept them. Idk about no. 1.


----------



## Hope11 (Mar 30, 2020)

Thank you


----------



## Hope11 (Mar 30, 2020)

I emailed UHS. I'll also email HEC. Thank you


----------



## Anna Cristophe (Nov 12, 2018)

Oh good luck with that! Yes Physics is actually easier to score on, but with Biology it's not impossible either! and what do u mean by fsc marks deducted, i'm sorry i don't get your point? 


Comicaldervish said:


> Anna you are correct. I confirmed this with a student from kemu. Btw the merit is extremely high for kemu. Im thinking about leaving mcat and retaking my bio sat (740) and aim for an 800. Physics is easy to score 800 on because of the curve. Also ill update on the fees soon when the person replies.
> 
> Also, why didnt the top 2 people get their fsc marks deducted? They're on overseas seats..


- - - Updated - - -

oh okayy... thanks for informing 


Comicaldervish said:


> Ok so the fees are 120000 rupees.


- - - Updated - - -

Hey please, could you update me as well if you get any information? Because my exams also obv have been cancelled and I have no idea what's gonna happen next. cuz i'm not sure about this no1 either..


Hope11 said:


> I emailed UHS. I'll also email HEC. Thank you


----------



## Comicaldervish (Dec 24, 2019)

After ibcc equavalency your marks become fsc marks and they are deducted by a percentage. For ex... For a levels A is 90% i think and so the max you can get is 90. For american system or internal examinations max deduction is 15%. Also i changed my plans. Its practically impossible for you to get into kemu/aimc unless you did a levels or something other than internal exams.


----------



## Comicaldervish (Dec 24, 2019)

So im going for mcat. I checked the paper and its basically all ratta.


----------



## Hope11 (Mar 30, 2020)

@Anna Cristophe I still did not get a reply to my email... Does anyone know who else I can contact for this matter other than UHS and HEC?


----------



## MHW. (Jan 29, 2020)

For people who are giving their A-Levels in October, they will have to apply in the next cycle of admissions i.e. 2021-2022 right? Does anyone have any more info regarding this?


----------



## Anna Cristophe (Nov 12, 2018)

well yes that's true but with SAT you can get 100% as well which makes the max possible aggregate for any overseas student 95% and even more if they're a HafizeQuran

- - - Updated - - -

Oh well wait a minute you've done FSc right? then you should be having a good chance at mcat if you work hard! IA

- - - Updated - - -

Oh okay....


Hope11 said:


> @Anna Cristophe I still did not get a reply to my email... Does anyone know who else I can contact for this matter other than UHS and HEC?


- - - Updated - - -

No idea as yet... Maybe mail the universities?


MHW. said:


> For people who are giving their A-Levels in October, they will have to apply in the next cycle of admissions i.e. 2021-2022 right? Does anyone have any more info regarding this?


----------



## Giraffes (May 5, 2020)

Comical dervish im in the same situation as you. If you can reply to my message it would be great.


----------



## Comicaldervish (Dec 24, 2019)

Well since im in a school which has internal exams ibcc will cut about 11-15 percent. So realistically i would have about 86. Final aggregate would be like 93 max (IF everything goes well). Also i realized i cant even apply in uhs gov colleges because even for overseas u need punjab domicile. So i can only apply to private unis of pakistan.


----------



## Comicaldervish (Dec 24, 2019)

Giraffes said:


> Comical dervish im in the same situation as you. If you can reply to my message it would be great.


Replied 🙂


----------



## Marz (May 27, 2020)

If I take the Sat II Test, Do I *have *to take the entrance exam or do just need SAT II if I am an oversees student going for NUMS MBBS?
Please tell me I have no idea.


----------

